# bad drywall replacement job?



## toluene (May 5, 2015)

So I had a whole wall of drywall that needed replacement and they just hung the drywall, but it looks like they rushed it and I'm looking for some opinions if I should make them fix the parts that they messed up. Here are a couple pictures. They aren't done with the job, but I'm trying to avoid going past the point of no return.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

You paid some one to do this? Yes it needs to be fixed if nothing else on the principal of really sloppy work. They should come back and fix (which means in my book, replacing the entire sheet of badly cut drywall.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Depends what you mean by fixed. In practice those spots could actually be fixed by just patching them up with compound. If it were my house and I was starting the job from there, that's probably what I'd do. That's probably what they're planning to do, and the end result will probably be fine. If they are professional about it and you asked them, they really ought to be willing to replace the sheets. I really wouldn't worry about those drywall spots as much as how much else sloppy are they going to do?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If they are professionals and can't do better than that from the get go what do we suspect the repair will look like.

Those people wouldn't even get back in my house to visit much less with tools of destruction.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any one else notice it's also installed tight to the floor?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Any one else notice it's also installed tight to the floor?


I did.Very poor work.It can be fixed to look good by a good finisher but looking at the hanging I doubt the finishing will be any better.This isn't rocket science.I would find someone else.


----------



## toluene (May 5, 2015)

it's a half basement or whatever so it's about 3 ft above the ground. thanks for the advice everyone! I emailed the company with some pictures. I'm kicking myself for just not doing it myself.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Basements even worst.
That dry walls going to be wicking up moisture from the slab.
There should have been a 1/2 gap.
Is that second picture at the ceiling?
If so did you see them installing it?
They should have been installing the top piece first and making it tight to the ceiling.
Sure looks like they did the bottom first by the cut I'm seeing at the top.
They cut the box holes to small and instead of taking the time to use a Roto Zip to open up the holes they just kicked the panel and blew it the drywall.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

And, isn't that receptacle too low.........


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Guess there planning on 2" wide baseboard.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Guess there planning on 2"(96") wide baseboard.


fify....


----------



## toluene (May 5, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Basements even worst.
> That dry walls going to be wicking up moisture from the slab.
> There should have been a 1/2 gap.
> Is that second picture at the ceiling?
> ...


-I checked, they look like they are 1/2"+ above the cement.
-Yes that other picture was at the ceiling and it was about 6"s from end to end. Now I can't really notice it after they put the first coat of mud on it.
- I didn't see them install it because I was working. 
- I think they did. They may have been in a hurry because the main guy that put the sheetrock up had to leave as soon as he was done and I don't think he's coming back.


----------



## toluene (May 5, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> And, isn't that receptacle too low.........


I would have to look into it. I need to look into the building code, but those were already in those locations.


----------



## toluene (May 5, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Guess there planning on 2" wide baseboard.


There was just a ~1" piece of trim covering it if I'm talking about the same thing.


----------



## toluene (May 5, 2015)

I talked to the company earlier today and we worked out a deal to right it (they are going to fix an adjacent unrelated area for free). Thanks again everyone! I will post pictures when they finish for those that may be curious


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait, that' the floor or a counter top/cabinet?


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

If you have paid someone for the drywall replacement work, I would recommend calling them and asking them to do it again. It is more like replacing the badly cut sheet.


----------



## jayb614 (May 6, 2015)

If you paid a company to do that work, and that is the work they done, I would demand a refund and tell them your gonna pay someone else to come in and do it right. I wouldn't allow them back in my home to do anything. That's some very sloppy install work which makes me wonder if they do such sloppy finish work.

Truth is that can be fixed with compound and tape and some sanding but that is not the work of a qualified person that is the work of someone just trying to make a buck nothing professional or quality about it.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

In truth yes it can be patched but when I see poor work like that it makes me question the rest of the job. For someone who has done drywall those are pretty easy cuts. Yet they are overcoat and they blew out the drywall when it wouldn't fit by forcing it.


----------

